# SPAM thread in Sports Forum



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

One of you mods (Steve (?), maybe as he's in there now) was really fast in deleting the spam thread from viper something in the sports forum. Thanks!


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Your welcome Mike  He posted the same messege in 6 forums, one more hack post and he's banned.


----------

